# laptop que se apaga, pero abanicos funcionan



## wendiita (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola buen dia!
Pues con la novedad que soy nueva reparando computadoras y tengo que arreglar una laptopp emachines, que cuando la encendi por primera vez decia que faltaba el ntdlr, asi que decidi formatear, comenzo muy bien, pero cuando formateaba se apago la maquina, la encendi de nuevo e intente formatear al finalizar me dijo qe no pudo formatear porque habia error en el disco, asi que cambie de cd, cuando llevaba unos 7 minutos formateando se apagon repentinamente, intente encenderla pero nada,la luz de la pila, el cargador y el cd estan encedidos, y de repente se enciende el abanico, e intento encenderla pero nada pasa, y asi se queda si le dejo conectada la corriente, y lo mas que me dura encendida son 5 minutos, el abanico funciona, si fuera el disco duro no arrancaria, la ram funciona, no tengo idea que pueda ser la falla, si alguien pudiera asesorarme lo agradeceria demasiado!

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Probaste de desconectarle el disco , o probar otro , o probarlo en otra PC ?

Saludos !


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 22, 2010)

Es cierto que de no funcionar el disco duro, ni siquira arrancaría. 
Pero también es cierto que puede arrancar y después, a medio proceso, fallar.
Sospecho eso por lo que mencionas con respecto a las formateadas mal interrumpidas y al mensaje que te envia después de reiniciar.

Para un testeo físico del disco duro, lo que yo hago es:
1.- Sacarlo de su laptop
2.- Pasarlo a un chasis como el de la imagen (como si lo volvieramos unidad externa)







3.- Lo conecto a otra PC, como si de un pendrive hablaramos; y trabajo un tiempo para ver como funciona (es decir, si la pc lo reconoce, si lo reconoce y luego se bota solo, etc.)

De cualquier manera, si pudieras decir el modelo exacto de la emachine, e inclusive poner una fotografía, nos sería de mucha ayuda para todos.


Saludos.


----------



## spaiko117 (Dic 3, 2010)

podes probar con hirens boot cd para testera el hdd pero por la fallla dudo que sea eso lo que mas aparenta por experiencia es el chipset se calienta de mas si la puedes limpiar y cambiar la pasta cilica por las nuevas pastas de platino te podria ayudar en eso


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Dic 3, 2010)

spaiko117 dijo:


> podes probar con hirens boot cd para testera el hdd pero por la fallla dudo que sea eso lo que mas aparenta por experiencia es el chipset se calienta de mas si la puedes limpiar y cambiar la pasta cilica por las nuevas pastas de platino te podria ayudar en eso



Si, la utilidad de Hirens es muy buena. Y no hay que descartar el calentamiento del chip.
Sin embargo, Spaiko, el usuario nos dice que no lleva mucha practica, quizá desarmar una laptop sea muy pronto para ella. 

(Spaiko, otra cosa: signos de puntuación hermano. Paz).


----------



## wendiita (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola, pues pense en quitar el disco duro para formatear externamente(y lo hice, si quite el disco duro), pero no consegui cables para conectarlo externamente, asi que desarme la maquina y vi el funcionamiento del abanico asi que pense sera eso?, deje destapada la laptop por encima(sin teclado) y empeze el formateo, milagrosamente no se apago y funciono perfecto todo el tiempo encendida!.

Pero una vez lista rearme la maquina, la encendi de nuevo y funciono todo bien, pero a los 5 min se apago, asi que creo que es porque se calienta, pero el abanico funciona, ¿sera el chipset como me mencionaron?
Despues encendi de nuevo la pantalla, pero nada, solo salia la pantalla de emachines y despues se quedaba todo negro y nada hasta que se apagaba sola, y asi hasta la fecha!

La computadora es una emachines M5310 con un procesador AMD Athlon XP-M 2400+ / 1.8 GHz
con 512 MB de memoria y 40 GB de hdd





Muchas gracias por su ayuda!, espero poder darme a entender bien!


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Dic 4, 2010)

wendiita dijo:


> Hola, pues pense en quitar el disco duro para formatear externamente(y lo hice, si quite el disco duro), pero no consegui cables para conectarlo externamente, asi que desarme la maquina y vi el funcionamiento del abanico asi que pense sera eso?, deje destapada la laptop por encima(sin teclado) y empeze el formateo, milagrosamente no se apago y funciono perfecto todo el tiempo encendida!.
> 
> Pero una vez lista rearme la maquina, la encendi de nuevo y funciono todo bien, pero a los 5 min se apago, asi que creo que es porque se calienta, pero el abanico funciona, ¿sera el chipset como me mencionaron?
> Despues encendi de nuevo la pantalla, pero nada, solo salia la pantalla de emachines y despues se quedaba todo negro y nada hasta que se apagaba sola, y asi hasta la fecha!
> ...



Bien hecho! entonces si, ve inclinandote por el asunto del calentamiento. Es bueno conseguir una pasta térmica con plomo. 

Aun así, no descartes lo de hacer un chequeo externo al disco duro. La verdad me resulta curioso (raro) de que no te haya dado problemas a la hora de formatear.

Seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

Dos palabras: Mu Gre.

Todos los síntomas que describís concuerdan con que tenés tapado el disipador contra el que sopla el ventilador ese con pelusas y tierra.
Para comprobar el asunto, desarmalo (suele tener una tapa metálica atornillada) y fijate...

Vas a ver algo así cuando saques la tapa:




Fuente
Pero contra el disipador habrá bastante basura (apostaría por eso).

Saludos


----------



## wendiita (Dic 4, 2010)

Bien, entonces limpiare el disipador! vere que pasa y les aviso, gracias!


----------



## wendiita (Dic 7, 2010)

Bien e limpiado el abanico y tenia mucho polvo y se a resuelto el problema del apagado
ahora, intento encender la maquina y me arroja esta pantalla 


Asi que dije, que pasa si le quito el disco duro?
me pone la misma pantalla, si le quito la RAM? la misma pantalla
y lo raro es, sin la Ram no encenderia que no?
El windows ya no lo carga, si esa pantalla no me sale, simplemente no pasa nada
se queda en pantalla negra y ya, que es lo que falla en ese caso?
Alguien tendra alguna idea? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

Ese error pasa cuando la batería del BIOS se descarga, tal vez necesites reemplazarla. Al presionar "F1" debería arranca, o bien Presiona "DEL" o "Supr" para configurar la hora y fecha del sistema y problema resuelto. 

Consejo: Si en las opciones del BIOS hay para reestablecer los valores de fábrica, sería bueno que lo aplicaras...


----------



## wendiita (Dic 7, 2010)

Es que doy f1 y bootea de nuevo, pero no pasa nada, se queda en pantalla negra, y si reconfiguro la hora, se vuelve a borrar, pero aun asi, no carga windows :S!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

Si se vuelve a borrar la fecha, efectivamente es la batería del BIOS que se dañó. Con respecto al arranque, usa un disco de instalación (me imagino que la maquina tiene Windows) e intenta recuperar la instalacion del sistema operativo, si se queda congelada arrancando desde CD, tal vez deberías hacerle un chequeo a la memoria RAM. Saludos!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 7, 2010)

Dices que formateaste el disco duro desde otro pc no?
He aqui el problema. Instala el disco duro en el portatil a reparar, y formatea e instala XP desde el mismo. Aparte cambia la pila de la BIOS. Ya debería arrancar correctamente.
PD: Una vez cambiada la pila, entra en la configuracion de la BIOS y carga la configuración por defecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Dices que formateaste el disco duro desde otro pc no?
> He aqui el problema. Instala el disco duro en el portatil a reparar, y formatea e instala XP desde el mismo.


Eso es totalmente cierto, Windows XP genera un perfil del sistema, de forma tal que el disco que generaste desde un equipo, no puede arrancar desde otro equipo, a no ser que sea identico


----------



## wendiita (Dic 8, 2010)

Creo que no me explique bien, ya que si pude formatear el disco duro en la maquina dañada, lo que hice fue formatear sin teclado(osea desarmada) para que no se calentara y asi no se apagara.
Bien despues de formatear quedo perfecto el windows, asi que la apague y arme de nuevo( colocar toda la parte de arriba el teclado, y atornille) y la encendi y si, cargo windows perfecto pero se apago unos minutos despues (me imagino que por que se calento), asi que dije, mañana le instalo los drivers, al dia siguiente la encendi de nuevo y nada, windows nunca cargo, solo se quedaba en pantalla negra y no hacia nada hasta apagarse, o me salia la pantalla que les mostre, asi que no se que pueda ser!

Le quite la memoria RAM y encendia, igual se quedaba en pantalla negra, sera que la memoria ram no funciona?
Y si la coloco de nuevo, se queda igual!


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 8, 2010)

Si el microprocesador no ha sufrido daño, apostaria que es el disipador que se despego. Sigue haciendo los sintomas de recalentamiento, y daño por el mismo. 
Intenta quitando el disipador, uitando el microprocesador, soplando bien todo, vuelve a poner el micro, ponle pasta termica al disipador, limpia bien todo, quita bateria de bios, espera un rato, vuelvela a poner, y arma otra vez... No olvides de limpiar todo.

Si con eso no funciona... puedes empezar a cotizar la venta de otra.

P.D. Mide el voltaje de la pila de bios.


----------



## wendiita (Dic 8, 2010)

Gracias, lo hare!


----------



## wendiita (Dic 21, 2010)

Bien, primeramente agradezco el tiempo que se tomaron en ayudarme.
Realize unas cosas que me dijeron, cambie la ram, e igual, utilize otro hdd y nada, igual, asi que volvi a formatear, y wow, funciono, pero al apagarla y encenderla de nuevo no funcionaba, asi que asumo que el problema esta en el bios, y por eso no arranca windows, no se si se borro el CMOS o la pila del BIOS no sirve, el punto es que, yo creo que el problema esta ahi, y me parece que fue mal flasheada anteriormente, ya que pedia el archivo ntldr, sinceramente gracias por su ayuda, ya que al limpiar el disipador se arreglo el problema del apagado, asi que el resolver el problema del bios, me parece que ya no corresponde a este tema porque es sw, si no me equivoco, y muuchas gracias!

Saludos,graciias por todo y que tengan un buen dia!...


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 21, 2010)

Tu problema es que ya no tiene pila el bios.


----------



## wendiita (Dic 21, 2010)

si, eso es! gracias


----------

